# Beginner help!



## spookynoodle (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm new to owning reptiles & am expecting to get a Bearded Dragon around Christmas time! 
I was just wondering if anyone could reccomend some other relatively easy to care for & docile species of snakes and lizards? I've been wanting to own reptiles for a long time and love doing research months before actually getting an animal!


----------



## Dragoon (Jul 27, 2018)

I'm getting my first animal around Christmas well. I don't know much about lizards but Stimson, Spotted and Children pythons make fantastic beginner snakes


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jul 27, 2018)

spookynoodle said:


> I was just wondering if anyone could reccomend some other relatively easy to care for & docile species of snakes and lizards?



Whatever you are passionate about. Don't waste time looking for an easy species as every animal can be different/difficult. Some of the most troublesome animals I have been involved with have been Children's & Spotted's


----------



## Mick666 (Jul 30, 2018)

Blue tongues are quite popular for beginners.


----------



## Stompsy (Jul 30, 2018)

Get what you are interested in! As Paul advised, just because a species is known to be 'easy to care for' all animals can and do have issues. You are much better off researching something you are passionate about and learning everything you can about its care and husbandry needs. That way it'll be just as 'easy' to care for!!


----------

